# Egg thread 2010



## lukendaniel

not seen one about this year and the odd people are starting to get a few eggs come through. more retics than anything up to yet.

anyway this is a thread to post pics of your eggs, snakes laying eggs, boa litters. 



good luck everyone


daniel www.lndexotics.co.uk


----------



## lukendaniel

we have got bearded dragon and bells hingeback eggs



daniel www.lndexotics.co.uk


----------



## vetdebbie

I had yemen eggs laid on 5th Jan!


----------



## HadesDragons

I've had beardie eggs laid on 3/1 and 24/1, plus beardie eggs hatched on 5/1 and 3/2 :gasp:


----------



## Beelzebub

I have eggs from my cave geckos and white spotted geckos, all laid last week.


----------



## georgiex

i have 23 reverse okeetee eggs laid last week


----------



## Bradley

I have 60 baby chameleons just hatched and another 44 yemen eggs in the incubator layed 4th feb. I will also have some leo eggs soon:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## cornmorphs

good luck Bryan, lol.. thats 9 months is it> or is it 6? long old wait either way


----------



## DippyDazza

I've just had my first clutch of leo eggs! woohoo


----------



## HadesDragons

Just bathed a couple of girls who feel like they're full of eggs - hopefully an update soon :mf_dribble:


----------



## candyazz

beardie eggs cooking and a very triangulated corn just now then rest will be paired up in the next couple of weeks


----------



## shplooble

got ma fat tail eggs this morning :no1:


Vicky


----------



## reptileboyh

got my male leo who i just saw mating with my female leo!!!! :gasp:
and my male beardie has been with female for AGES! ( i am first time breeder :blush: )


----------



## pigglywiggly

got a clutch of crestie eggs and my leos have just started laying.............

:2thumb:


----------



## HadesDragons

Another female beardie who feels like she's about to burst - she's started scratching around so hopefully a few more eggs soon :mf_dribble:


----------



## lgscas0708

our AWD's have been paired for a month nearly now so hopefully within the next 2 months we should be seeing some eggs there


----------



## shep1979

ive not paired up the leos yet im just loading them up with butterworms for calcium= nice strong eggs :2thumb:


----------



## obie_1

Had rankin eggs on the 10th feb and another very gravid female ready to lay any day:2thumb:


----------



## HadesDragons

HadesDragons said:


> Another female beardie who feels like she's about to burst - she's started scratching around so hopefully a few more eggs soon :mf_dribble:


She's now laid them : victory:


----------



## HadesDragons

Another female's now laid - Trans het Hypo x Leatherback het Hypo :mf_dribble:

I'm going to be overrun soon! :lol2:


----------



## karategirl

My leo just layed my first ever eggs  so excited


----------



## Jem

african fat tail laid yesterday and just watched my beardies at it, and have 4 tadpoles from my vents yay! so bring on the 2010 season, good luck everyone :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad

Laid on 16 febuary clutch of 8 x Argus monitor egg's : victory:
hopefully Ackies will start soon as well plus my second female Argus appears gravid again so starting the season well :2thumb:


----------



## Chuckwalla

Congrats again good buddy, but as said your gonna need a bigger place soon :gasp:


----------



## robndebz

*eggs laid 16/02/2010*

this is marlene (formerly marlon) with her clutch. shes looking after them well, a natural mother. shes looking good as well.














shes an 07 royal.

got 4 eggs cooking. :2thumb:


----------



## Darklas

My corn laid her clutch yesterday.  Now have 10 eggs cooking! It's her first clutch and she seems to be doing really well and the eggs look good.


----------



## lizardloverrach

My L.Williamsi geckos laid first 2 eggs for me week ago! 
now the loooooong wait til they (hopefully) hatch :whistling2:


----------



## Demon9374

I think my Leo male plays for the other side, still no eggies  Time yet I suppose!..


----------



## Tommy123

Not sure if I can post it here, as it's a non-reptile, but I had chicks hatch 3 days ago, now got another lot hatching next Tuesday :2thumb:

Tom8)


----------



## hickman2342

I had 16 beardie eggs laid by my temperance, hoping for some really nice colours, didn't expect the eggs to be so big

Mummy Temperance









Her Eggs


----------



## Browny92

*Pics*

Am Hoping My Corns Have Been Breeding Over The Weekend So I Can Have Some Eggs.

Need More Pics Of Eggs Up On Here


----------



## skippy225

Browny92 said:


> Am Hoping My Corns Have Been Breeding Over The Weekend So I Can Have Some Eggs.
> 
> Need More Pics Of Eggs Up On Here


It will happen when they are ready sam! :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## cornmorphs

i must be pretty close now, i have about 20 lay boxes in, they wont all lay but there should be a good few.


----------



## karlh

Touch wood for a batch of Hognose eggs shortly - and some actual albino offspring in the clutch :2thumb:


----------



## shell2909

got 2 SHCT poss baldy eggs a cookin' :2thumb: so proud of my girl, stuffed her face with locusts too today : victory:


----------



## SleepyD

currently got fat-tailed eggs cooking plus a mix of leo eggs ~ Talbino, Macksnow, Supersnow, W/T, SHT, Hypo's etc : victory:


----------



## shell2909

SleepyD said:


> currently got fat-tailed eggs cooking plus a mix of leo eggs ~ Talbino, Macksnow, Supersnow, W/T, SHT, Hypo's etc : victory:


and i thought i was having a busy time with 2 eggs lol


----------



## kerrie5684

my roxy(beardy) laid first clutch of 19 eggs today woop woop:2thumb:


----------



## James D

On the 26th, I got clutches from my _Strophurus williamsi_, _Underwoodisaurus milii_, and _Lepidodactylus lugubris_


----------



## lukendaniel

an update with whats in ours up to yet.

clutch of bearded dragons
clucth of corns
clutch of fat tails
clutch of bells hingeback tortoises




daniel


----------



## snakeprint

I just found this thread, so I'll add mine...
Two Aussie velvet gecko eggs laid two weeks ago and looking good. Hopefully there'll be a couple more in the next week or two.


----------



## Squeakymel

Ive got 11 corn eggs cooking, they were laid on the 8th Feb. Im soooo excited :mf_dribble:


----------



## Herp breeder

just started putting mine all together expecting corns and leos by end of month hopefully : victory:


----------



## AuntyLizard

I have gravid females.. Fizzy looks like she will lay this week.. She is a hypo citrus/bloodred and dad is an extreme red. Flame also looks gravid well I knew she had mated with Tabasco just over a week ago.. Think thats all I am going to be breeding this season will just see how things go.

Liz


----------



## beccawoo

I have 31 yemens eggs cooking laid way back mid october


----------



## AuntyLizard

I have my first eggs of the season bloodred male to hypo citrus bloodred female. 

16 eggs laid.

Liz


----------



## Slurm

got 4 leo eggs from a mack snow bell x Super Snow bell and 2 eggs from a crestie....

Slow start but enjoying the break


----------



## Mouki

8 Leo eggies already  
Starting to get excited now....


----------



## snakeprint

4 more velvet gecko eggs found today, but I don't know who laid what. If anyone can shed any light on this
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/476651-egg-laying-sites.html it'll be much appreciated! Failing that, it'll just be a surprise when they hatch!


----------



## gary1621

My Pygmies have laid at least 3 eggs... first time anything i have kept has breed  apart from guppies hehe


----------



## lukendaniel

more bearded dragon and bells hingeback eggs in incubator. got 2 running now :mf_dribble:


daniel


----------



## wohic

first eggs of the season today, a couple of super tiger x extreme Harlequin Crested gecko Eggs .


----------



## tonkaz0

Dreamsicles, MackRaptors, Novas, MackPatty x MackRaptor, Supergiant Talbino Macks and Hypos x Supergiant Mack Raptor, all cooking, 
Diablos, Tremper Bandits and bold stripes soon to follow:lol2:


----------



## chewy fyu

1 leo egg


----------



## mokey28

i have got 2 leo eggs layed bout 5 dys ago


----------



## Julie&James

1 clutch night before last and another clutch last night from Blonde/cream crestie project! All geckos involved are on their first season so will have to wait and see!!


----------



## HadesDragons

More Red Tiger x Tangerine beardie eggs, and some stunning Leatherbacks and Hypo het Trans on their way out :flrt:


----------



## wohic

7 eyed lizard eggs today !!!!!


----------



## obie_1

13 more rankin eggs to go with the 14 already in bator.


----------



## RepBex

1 leo egg cookin in home made incubator 

the female had rolled the other


----------



## snunn1438

30 leucistic beardie eggs, first clutch of the season, all look healthy!
How many more clutches am i to expect from my female?


----------



## DRD

clutch of dont know how many childrens python eggs as she is maternal incubating them!


----------



## HadesDragons

Just had a Yellow/Gold Hypo female lay a clutch - the dad's a really colourful visual Hypo as well (Fire and Ice Super Citrus x White Hypo) so there should be some cracking babies in there! :mf_dribble:


----------



## just_one_more

1 leo egg incubating :no1:

also other female gravid so hopefully the start of many more to come :2thumb:


----------



## shell2909

another 2 SHCT poss Baldy eggs laid today 
had 2 duds off my Talbino girl too


----------



## Cali2304

Found my first crestie eggs about 10 minutes ago, very white and healthy


----------



## wohic

2 more crestie eggs this morning


----------



## diesel50

I have got some Iran Jaya eggs cooking:2thumb:.


----------



## lukendaniel

we have 2 hermann tortoise eggs 



daniel


----------



## cornmorphs

incubator full of NOTHING lol.


----------



## wohic

cornmorphs said:


> incubator full of NOTHING lol.



all but one of mine are full of chicken and duck eggs to pass the time before the beardies and chams lay


----------



## Ian.g

i saw the dumerils breeding a while back, and caught the kenyan sand boas at it tonight! so fingers crossed for some baby dummies and KSB`s a bit later in the year :2thumb:


----------



## cornmorphs

wohic said:


> all but one of mine are full of chicken and duck eggs to pass the time before the beardies and chams lay


lol, i'd love to have some. one of my girls has had some chicks just hatch at nursery, they love them


----------



## TRISTAN_HALL

my dumerils,royal and eastern indigo should drop soon:flrt:


----------



## lukendaniel

more leo eggs for us

about 100 eggs uo to yet



daniel


----------



## HadesDragons

Red Tiger x Tangerine eggs have just started hatching, and a couple more females are starting to look pretty plump :mf_dribble:


----------



## ballonman1

:2thumb::2thumb:My corn snake has laid 16 eggs today, this is my first time.


----------



## wohic

2 eggs from my bright red crestie group !


----------



## Girlie

I got 6 frilled dragon eggs in the incubator, laid about a week ago!!


----------



## steve_3125

USA Tangerine X WDD Orange trans leatherback 100% het hypo my first lot of eggs layed 22nd march, her first clutch but all looking good.


----------



## EP1

we have leo eggs bearded egge and corn eggs at the mo


----------



## snakeprint

I've just found my first hatchling of the season whizzing around the tub in the incubator. Mummy is due to drop her fourth clutch in the next few days as well. Hopefully it won't be too long before the other gecko pokes its little nose out. I'd forgotten just how small they are when they hatch!


----------



## shiprat

got leo eggs and a full female beardie!


----------



## DavidStaffs

Just found leo eggs number 3 and 4 ...... first time breeding this season so all very exciting if a little scary lol


----------



## Tink&Chaos

First time breeding too (Leopard Gecko's) ...just found our first egg this morning, and it's in the incubator at mo cooking...aww fingers crossed  Good luck to everyone & your ickle babies :2thumb:


----------



## mokey28

this is my first time breeding 2 i have 4 eggs so far all looking gd atm lets hope they hatch but just worried about my female she has seemed to have lost her appetite and not eating as much as she normaly does


----------



## lukendaniel

mokey28 said:


> this is my first time breeding 2 i have 4 eggs so far all looking gd atm lets hope they hatch but just worried about my female she has seemed to have lost her appetite and not eating as much as she normaly does


id try offering her a pinky mouse


daniel


----------



## seasider

13 diamond python eggs and 7 iran jaya eggs cooking! hopefully some spotted python eggs on the way! : victory:


----------



## mattsmith4794

31 eggs in the incubator 17 bearded dragon eggs the rest geckos


----------



## Demon9374

Yay! Found my first 2 leo eggs this morning.


----------



## captaincaveman

Got T- albino to normal cape house snake eggs cooking now, so either gonna be hets or some visuals, depending on the female:no1:


----------



## Demon9374

2 More Leo eggs cooking  !!


----------



## cornmorphs

2nd litter of corns are still being laid from last night. i think shes having a rest. snow stripe to snow stripe on that one.


----------



## obie_1

Another rankin clutch making this 3rd.1st clutch 1 hatched 5 hatching at mo.:2thumb:


----------



## bignosesmum

1st clutch of the year laid yesterday :2thumb:

Should end up with Snows, Opals, Snopals and stripes in all too :no1:


----------



## seasider

x12 spotted python eggs cooking!! :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## lukendaniel

eggs coming thick and fast now. leo eggs almost everyday and now had a couple of corn clutches


daniel


----------



## cornmorphs

had the 4th litter of corns eggs laid today.. so we;re well and truely going now


----------



## leopardgecko333

I have 2 leopard gecko eggs laid today! My first clutch ever!


----------



## Demon9374

leopardgecko333 said:


> I have 2 leopard gecko eggs laid today! My first clutch ever!


Exciting isn't it? :lol2: Congrats! :no1:


----------



## cornmorphs

man these snakes are draggin it out now lol..
come on girls, eggs eggs eggs


----------



## adsclarke

Yup agreed Nige!

2 clutches on the ground and 20 or so to go, these girls are just not having any of it this year!

Ads


----------



## kevtore999

Our beardie laid 29 eggs on Sunday but we lost 5 due to being squashed.. pic below....


----------



## shiprat

day 60 of my first leo eggs 

hatch dammit hatch! please its getting frustrating now.

this is what happens when you incubate for female! lolz


----------



## vetdebbie

Yay I have noses out of eggs - well 3 anyway! That's my September Yemen clutch.


----------



## Belfast_Phasmid_Keeper

been waiting a while and last night i checked a bit of bamboo i didn't think she could fit down into and guess what i found...yup 2 eggs










: victory:


----------



## eubankclare

First royal eggs laid 2 days ago :2thumb:


----------



## DJ Villa

Had my first lot of corn eggs this year yesturday
18 healthy eggs
:no1:


----------



## Shiraz

We got a Chinese Water Dragon egg. Very suprised as thought we have 2 females and they are only about 2 years old.


----------



## lukendaniel

more leo eggs and 22 carpet python eggs. 


daniel


----------



## Trickygeezer

i have my first clutch of beardies cooking at the mo, dads a hypo pastel from kk, mums a beautiful pure yellow, been in 4 weeks now and its killing me lol


----------



## truncheon1973

*6 eggs*

we got 6 royal eggs from a spider female and pied male due around the 1st june


----------



## Browny92

*Corn eggs*

I have had 16 eggs laid today by my reverese oketee. really happy.

first time for corns so fingers crossed.


----------



## MrsRaven

I had my first Royal python clutch yesterday, from my biggest female. 6 eggs and a slug. A friend of mine borrowed my mojo boy and his female produced a clutch a couple of weeks ago. 

:2thumb:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

I had my Dachiu Citrus Hypo Trans girl produce a clutch of 22 today from my Where Dragons Dwell Red Citrus beardie boy :flrt:


----------



## Hants-snakes

*Heterodon nasicus*

One of my female Hoggies laid a nice clutch of 18 eggs yesterday. Fingers crossed for the next two months!


----------



## Tiliqua

Eggs: leopard geckos, standingi day geckos, painted wood turtles.

Live young: one litter of pink tongue skinks, another expected. Irian Jaya blue tongues (two gravid females) and Northern Australian blue tongues expected soon, along with Egernia cunninghami (Cunningham's skink) and just possibly Egernia striolata (Australian tree skink).

So far its going well!!!!

Mark.


----------



## SammyJo

First time breeder with a 7 corn eggs cooking  so excited


----------



## cornmorphs

SammyJo said:


> First time breeder with a 7 corn eggs cooking  so excited


 nice one, thats really good news


----------



## pigglywiggly

my leos are still laying and have hatched 10 

and i have 5 good crestie eggs!

am so pleased :2thumb:


----------



## kevtore999

Our Beardie Honey laid 29 eggs some were crushed during laying and a few went moudly we have 19 nice looking white ones in the incubator, They have been in there nearly 3 weeks but it feel like forever lol....


----------



## beccawoo

My yemens have just started hatching and my female mated about a week ago...all eggs-citing!


----------



## D'elyzium

My normal female spent a little quality time with my spider male...and has produced 7 big eggs. My camera is a little dodgy but all eggs are white and doing well!


----------



## lukendaniel

24 corn eggs today from amel x amel. and more leo eggs


daniel


----------



## DeclanAndAmy

Woke up very surprised to fine my leo has laid to bright white eggs  :no1:


----------



## Gina.

My corn is in the middle of laying her eggs right now 










Wasn't expecting them for another week or so hence the lack of lay box!


----------



## Captainmatt29

Gina. said:


> My corn is in the middle of laying her eggs right now
> 
> image
> 
> Wasn't expecting them for another week or so hence the lack of lay box!


Oh yay !:mf_dribble:


----------



## palomine

Coastal carpet eggs...(not many) and normal x spider royal mating with 5 eggs..next lot due normal x butter and pastels on 7th.


----------



## Gina.

17 eggs total, quite a few look to be duds though


----------



## DeclanAndAmy

*My leo eggs *

Got my first ever leo eggs  wow so exited!! yeahhhaaa:lol2:: victory::no1:


----------



## Flower

8 eggs today from my Occelated Uromastyx... hope we have got the incubator set up correctly... fingers crossed... and a blooming long wait.


----------



## lukendaniel

we seem to be having a good season up to yet


71 corn snake eggs
22 carpet python eggs
30 leopard gecko eggs
2 house gecko eggs
2 hermann tortoise eggs
7 bells hingeback eggs
2 fat tailed gecko eggs
40 bearded dragon eggs



daniel


----------



## cornmorphs

lukendaniel said:


> we seem to be having a good season up to yet
> 
> 
> 71 corn snake eggs
> 22 carpet python eggs
> 30 leopard gecko eggs
> 2 house gecko eggs
> 2 hermann tortoise eggs
> 7 bells hingeback eggs
> 2 fat tailed gecko eggs
> 40 bearded dragon eggs
> 
> 
> 
> daniel


wow guys, i didnt know you have so much going on..
you're another place i need to get up to at some point lol.
do you make tea? 
if not i;m not coming lol


----------



## lukendaniel

cornmorphs said:


> wow guys, i didnt know you have so much going on..
> you're another place i need to get up to at some point lol.
> do you make tea?
> if not i;m not coming lol


 

we gave up with making tea ( we really did!!!) its easier for us to go and buy people one from the cafe around the corner lol

you getting plenty of eggs yet ???


daniel


----------



## Gemstone Dragons

lukendaniel said:


> we seem to be having a good season up to yet
> 
> 
> 71 corn snake eggs
> 22 carpet python eggs
> 30 leopard gecko eggs
> 2 house gecko eggs
> 2 hermann tortoise eggs
> 7 bells hingeback eggs
> 2 fat tailed gecko eggs
> 40 bearded dragon eggs
> 
> 
> 
> daniel


WOW!!! :gasp: :2thumb:


----------



## lukendaniel

lukendaniel said:


> we seem to be having a good season up to yet
> 
> 
> 71 corn snake eggs
> 22 carpet python eggs
> 30 leopard gecko eggs
> 2 house gecko eggs
> 2 hermann tortoise eggs
> 7 bells hingeback eggs
> 2 fat tailed gecko eggs
> 40 bearded dragon eggs
> 
> 
> 
> daniel


 
14 more corn eggs today


daniel


----------



## Den

Got already
6 spider Royal eggs
9 YB Royal Eggs

Still waiting to see if I get eggs on 
Yellow Blush Albino and hets Royals
More YB eggs 
Super Patel Royal eggs

Hypo Plasma Corns
Bloodred Corns
Striped Hypo Opal and Lavender Corns and lots of hets
Het Striped Sunkiss Carmamels
Het Striped Caramel Lavenders

Ringed Python Eggs

Snow, Albino Anery Sand boa clutch

Phew.... Its gonna be busy round here :lol2:

Den


----------



## radicaldave

30 Corn Snake Eggs so far last night..

butter x golddust hets unknown.

Fingers crossed for the next 50-60 days.


----------



## Brittanicus

All Corns.
10 Sunglow motley - 5 are looking naffed
12 Goldust Motley to Butter Motley - 3 look like slugs
13 Goldust Motley to Goldust poss het Motley - 4 look like slugs
12 Butter to Het amel, Caramel, Motley - 1 looks like a slug
16 Amber Pairing - All look to be fine (Fingers Crossed)


----------



## Gina.

My other female corn (normal) is looking very chunky and is in shed again.. i'm thinking she might be gravid. Must be retained sperm from when she was bred at her previous owners.


----------



## Demon9374

20 Leo Eggs cooking now, not long to go for my first hatchlings!


----------



## cornmorphs

got some on the way.. normal female het inferno laying at the mo.. she went to a male inferno..
looks to be AROUND 14-15 eggs so far, there is at least one egg by the vent too..


----------



## jennie1981

both my female leos have laid in the last week so 4 eggs incubating up to now


----------



## sunarkus

i have 1 sudanese uro egg  laid 13th may


----------



## Molly75

LOl not breeding this year I think seems snakes and lizards have other idea's so far 4 clutches of various corn morphs 3 more to lay all from retained sperm.

And 4 virgin corn females laying clutches and a female hoggie popped out a load of defo infetiles she's never been bred as for lizards got rhaccs thinking they are chickens LOL as no males in with any females at the mo  

Most annoying a lava ice female het for everything was going to breed her she's never bred and yet also gravid with infertiles ARRGGHH

Paula


----------



## fishboy

9 perfect white eggs for me from a enchi x normal royal breeding :no1:


----------



## LiamRatSnake

16 corn eggs. FINALLY. She took her time this year. Mum's an average looking sunglow, and Dad's a normal het amel. Although he almost looks hypo due to lack of black on saddles so if all goes well will got very good sunglows (IE Not amel-hypos). Last year's are colouring up well and are looking like amazing proper sunglows. Wish we'd had kept some.


----------



## lisafay

bunch of baby leos running around the place. and even better - all sold already 

Lots more of different things on way, all going to plan


----------



## Hants-snakes

19 Mexican Black Kingsnake eggs yesterday of my 2 females :2thumb:


----------



## Brittanicus

My first hatchling appeared last night from the Sunglow motley pairing.
It is a Sunglow stripe? :gasp:
A very nice surprise.:2thumb:


----------



## palmer91

ive got 11 good eggs cooking at the min. there from amel to amel up to day 40 now


----------



## spirit975

I've got some corn eggs cooking, and one clutch has started dipping, even though they're only on day 47. They're either gonna go early or the humidity is down, which i can't see being the problem. Keeping my fingers crossed :2thumb:


----------



## Bradley

got my fist two leo eggs from a super hypo poss albinox super hypo baldy poss albino and have another leo ready to pop and a yemen cham ready to lay anytime soon


----------



## derek n

Our snow corn laid 19 today : victory:


----------



## Hants-snakes

*Eggs, eggs, eggs...*

:2thumb:

I currently have in the incubators:

19 Mexican Black Kingsnake eggs
19 Western Hognose Eggs
11 Greybanded Kingsnake eggs

And,,

4 Royal eggs laid this morning (27/05/10) with hopefully more due shortly!!

:2thumb:


----------



## jennie1981

back down to 4 leo eggs out of 7. 3 were infertile. 2 when candled defo fertile but the other 2 were laid today so not sure of them yet. The 2 fertile ones have sunk underneath tho so hope they make it.


----------



## Monitor93

My long tail, Hazel, had 3 eggs on the 28th of april,(which are about to hatch) and had 3 more this month ^_^ And my other female long tail is now pregnant XD 

Any tips on these?  

Sarah x


----------



## Brittanicus

I have 4 corns hatched so far,
1 Sunglow stripe and 3 Sunglow motley/stripes.
The stripe took her 1st feed last night.:2thumb:


----------



## weegie

4 gargs eggs layed 8th and 26th april and both females looking ready to burst and digging again so hopfully another 4 soon

also may have some crestie eggs soon


ta much
geo


----------



## perrythe1

Had 4 crested gecko eggs so far from my first time breeder, the first 2 were infertile and went bad, then the next set was laid 24/05 and they are fertile!


----------



## MissWhitz

Had a small clutch of corn eggs this morning from Anery x dilute Anery both unknown hets!:flrt: Now for the waiting game :whistling2:


----------



## Sgt. Pepper

two leopard eggs layed a week ago today
they are still looking good!

from my mack stripe (?) female and my tremper sunglow male


----------



## nicole horsell

both our royal girls laid on the weekend 6 nice eggs for the 1 and the other had 4 slugs and 1 egg that prob wont make it but giving it a chance both girls had locked with male pastel and bumblebee


----------



## george of the dragons

ive got 40 high end beardie eggs in the incubator and hypos and leathers hatching at the moment cant wait to see what they look like


----------



## fishboy

8 eggs from enchi and spider males to normal royal female. Laid wednesday before last.


----------

